# Αμφιδέξιος, αμφίχειρας και οι ορολογικές ευκαιρίες του Μουντιάλ



## pidyo (Jun 21, 2010)

Για τους ανθρώπους που χρησιμοποιούν με την ίδια ευχέρεια τόσο το δεξί όσο και το αριστερό χέρι, υπάρχουν στη νέα ελληνική οι όροι αμφιδέξιος και αμφίχειρας. Ο πρώτος όρος είναι αρχαίος (ενδιαφέρον είναι πως στα αρχαία υπάρχει και ο αμφαρίστερος, δηλαδή ο -κυριολεκτικά- αδέξιος, ο ατζαμής), ο δεύτερος όχι. 

Ενώ τα χέρια τα καλύψαμε όμως, υπάρχει έλλειψη κατάλληλου όρου ειδικά για τα πόδια. Στο ποδόσφαιρο είναι συχνότατοι οι όροι δεξιοπόδαρος και αριστεροπόδαρος για τους παίκτες που έχουν ευχέρεια στο ένα από τα δύο πόδια, δεν υπάρχει όμως αντίστοιχος όρος για όσους χρησιμοποιούν εξίσου καλά και τα δύο. Στο γνωστό γλωσσάρι ποδοσφαιρικών όρων, το αγγλικό double-footed ή two-footed αποδίδεται με μια άχαρη περίφραση: «παίκτης που παίζει / σουτάρει καλά και με τα δύο πόδια». Προφανώς, ο όρος αμφιδέξιος θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για τα πόδια, αφού η κυριολεκτική του απόδοση είναι «αυτός που χειρίζεται εξίσου καλά και τα δύο». Αλλά νομίζω πως θα έπρεπε για λόγους ισορροπίας -και σαφήνειας, καθώς ο όρος αμφιδέξιος είναι κάπως λόγιος για τον μέσο ποδοσφαιρόφιλο- να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ειδικός όρος για τα πόδια. Διαλέχτε: αμφιπόδαρος (κατά τα δεξιοπόδαρος / αριστεροπόδαρος), που έχει ήδη τρία γκουγκλίσματα, κάτι που σημαίνει πως είναι πιο κοντά στο σύγχρονο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο, ή αμφίποδας (κατά το αμφίχειρας· το άχαρο -α- φοβάμαι πως είναι υποχρεωτικό, καθώς όλα τα σύνθετα με δεύτερο συνθετικό το -πους αυτήν την κατάληξη έχουν στη νέα ελληνική).


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2010)

Πάρα πολύ ωραία και πληρέστατα τα λες. Μπορούμε να πιαστούμε από το _πλατύπους_. Στη νεοελληνική έγινε _πλατύποδας_ και _πλατυπόδαρος_, ενώ ο _πλατύπους_ είναι το γνωστό χαριτωμένο ζωάκι.








Ομοίως μπορούμε να έχουμε και _ο αμφίποδας_ και _ο αμφιπόδαρος_ (να έχουμε και μια άνεση στο ρέτζιστερ) και τα _αμφίποδα_, το _αμφίποδο_ για τα ζωάκια (Amphipods).


----------

